

RIAA reminds us why we hate them - motoford
http://gizmodo.com/5877143/riaa-reminds-us-why-we-hate-them-with-obnoxious-smartass-tweet

======
motoford
I just ran across this, Lamar Smith pretty much echoing the RIAA --

Rep. Lamar Smith (R-Texas) called Wikipedia's protest a "publicity stunt" that
promotes "fear instead of facts."

"Perhaps during the blackout, Internet users can look elsewhere for an
accurate definition of online piracy," he said.

Full article here: [http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/204749-w...](http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/204749-websites-strike-to-protest-online-piracy-bills)

------
nextparadigms
I've always thought that RIAA and MPAA hate the public domain, but this makes
it official.

